# 1 to 10 thread about individual instruments



## JfW (Dec 14, 2006)

List your favorite orchestral instruments 1-10. You don't need to do an even dispersion of numbering. It's okay if you're least favorite is a 7 or even a nine. Basically, think of either repitiore or sound combined in your interest if you could learn to play masterfully by wishgranting.

Strings:

Violin 7
Viola 9
Cello 8
Double Bass 8
Guitar 3

Brass:

French Horn 4
Trumpet 6
Trombone 6
Euphonium 7
Tuba 7

Woodwind:

Flute 8
Recorder 6
Clarinet 7
Bass Clarinet 8
Oboe 10
Cor Anglaise 8
Bassoon 9
Saxophone 8

Keyboard:

Piano: 4
Harpsicord: 7


----------



## shostyscholar (Jul 23, 2012)

I think this is a silly exercise, but as an oboist, I'm gratified to see a 10 next to oboe.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

You look like someone in favor of the lower instruments.

I'm mixed up with my tastes personally. I LOVE flute, obviously, and clarinet, but I love trombone and cello also, which are lower instruments, and I love piano overall.


----------

